# This Is A Strange Error Message



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds before submitting another search. You have 17 seconds to wait before another search will be allowed.


Whaaat? Something screwy there.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

that is the forum search flood controls. it makes us users wait between searches to prevent overloading the server and crashing it. This will appear even if another member has just searched before you do.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think what is screwy is that the message says you need to wait 10 seconds before doing another search, yet it also says to wait 17 seconds. Something doesn't compute.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I think what is screwy is that the message says you need to wait 10 seconds before doing another search, yet it also says to wait 17 seconds. Something doesn't compute.


Yep, that was what I thought was strange. Somebody owes me 7 seconds!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Yep, that was what I thought was strange. Somebody owes me 7 seconds!


Call Spooky Mulder. Sounds like you are missing time.


----------

